# Town of Lexington, MA plowing



## Marquistree (Oct 24, 2016)

Marquis tree is seeking a subcontractors for the town of Lexington road way plowing. 
They completely restructured how they hire plows this year. Our contract provides much more attractive rates then they were paying in the past. 
We have some openings for 
Pickups
backhoes
loaders
Call 781-860-9618 or email [email protected] for details


----------



## Tree Guy MA (Oct 30, 2008)

We have a couple more spots available.
Good rates 
Pay within a week 
Called out at 2" with a 4 HR min


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what does a pickup get an hour up there?


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Marquistree said:


> Marquis tree is seeking a subcontractors for the town of Lexington road way plowing.
> They completely restructured how they hire plows this year. Our contract provides much more attractive rates then they were paying in the past.
> We have some openings for
> Pickups
> ...


I have equipment ready to travel Skid steers/ Plow trucks with salters
7036751192


----------

